# epsom salts baths for postpartum?



## Fanny1460 (Jul 1, 2005)

Please feel free to put this thread in another forum, i'm not sure it is the correct one.
I was thinking of taking some epsom salts baths after the birth of my baby to detoxify a bit. Do you have some experience with epsom salts for postpartum? Is it alright if I have a little tear (I hope I won't!)?
Epsom salt is made up of magnesium sulfate, which pulls soreness from muscles. Epsom salt baths are an excellent way of combating stress and alleviating muscular aches and pains. The high magnesium content in epsom salt baths facilitates the removal of acids through the skin.
Thank you!!


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

I'd think that the only problem would be stinging if you've got a tear? Or maybe it entering your bloodstream would "relieve constipation"?


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

I did a lot of epsom salt baths after both DS and DD were born - and wasn't light handed on the epsom salt either - they felt wonderful !


----------



## pageta (Nov 17, 2003)

I did it and I had an episiotomy. I asked my OB about it and he said he had never heard of anyone doing it before but that he didn't see a problem with it. I just thought there was more of a point to the bath if I used epson salt instead of plain water.


----------



## deditus (Feb 22, 2006)

Sea salt is good, too!


----------



## grace's voice (May 12, 2005)

Hey Fanny, I was wondering if you were still around here, haven't seen you in the ddc for a long time!

I have another question about this though... aren't we supposed to wait 6 weeks before submerging in water? In the info packet my mw gave me it says sitz baths are good, but not to get in water that is above hip level because of the chance of infection... ? I would LOVE a detox bath after birth! Only the ones I do, I use a cup of the salt (rock or epsom), a cup of baking soda, and a cup of vinegar. They feel soooo good and make my skin so soft.









(and of course scrub scrub scrub the skin to slough off all those toxin containing dead skin cells)


----------



## annakiss (Apr 4, 2003)

That all sounds rather harsh to me. Holly, you are perfectly capable of taking a bath after having given birth. They're quite nice, actually. I like to use mineral salts with a really nice herb bath after birth. My mom made me a bath on the stove with the following ingredients: sea salt (a mineral salt mix she got at Wild Oats in bulk), Uva Ursi, Comfrey, Shepherd's Purse, and a clove of garlic I believe the salts were added last, but the rest was boiled in a big pot in cheesecloth for about an hour (there are exact directions that I can't at all remember) then this was poured in the bathtub and I added more hot water to make it a proper bath. The cheesecloth herb pouch can be reused to make more. I don't think you want to take tremendously long baths, but it is quite relaxing and I would sit in the water with my baby. I call it a soup bath because that's what it smells like.

Here is a good link: http://www.gentlebirth.org/archives/pppericr.html


----------



## Fanny1460 (Jul 1, 2005)

Thank you for those replies














:








Holly, I cannot believe you remember me! Sometimes, MDC feels like a real community, that's so nice! It makes me feel less lonely. I don't go to the DDC from a couple of months because I know it's stupid but seeing all those babies being born when I had another month to wait was making me feel so impatient!!! 9 months is so long!! I've had my baby clothes for more than a year you know, this baby was so wanted and I cannot wait to meet him/her! I'm still waiting because my midwife says it is to be expected in July and not in June as we thought...... Anyway what's important is that it comes out when ready and I love being pregnant with a big belly so that's fine








I see in your sig that you have yours now! Congratulations







:




















































































:







:


----------



## Azreial (Jul 14, 2004)

Holly, I took a bath just about everyday after my dd was born it was wonderful. After my ds was born (6+ years before) I was told no bath because of infection and only took showers. I ended up with 2 uetrine infections after he was born.
After dd was born the mw told me bath was fine just nothing in the vagina until after bleeding stops.


----------



## grace's voice (May 12, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fanny1460*
Thank you for those replies














:








Holly, I cannot believe you remember me! Sometimes, MDC feels like a real community, that's so nice! It makes me feel less lonely. I don't go to the DDC from a couple of months because I know it's stupid but seeing all those babies being born when I had another month to wait was making me feel so impatient!!! 9 months is so long!! I've had my baby clothes for more than a year you know, this baby was so wanted and I cannot wait to meet him/her! I'm still waiting because my midwife says it is to be expected in July and not in June as we thought...... Anyway what's important is that it comes out when ready and I love being pregnant with a big belly so that's fine








I see in your sig that you have yours now! Congratulations







:




















































































:







:









































































Thanks







I know how hard it is, I thought my baby would be here sometime during the last 2 weeks of May. Everytime I saw a baby born in the ddc, though I was happy for the other mamas, I would cry because I wanted my baby so badly. It seemed to take forever, and now looking back I can't believe the pregnancy is over! I'm glad you're enjoying this time you have with your baby, I wish I'd done more of that, this pg was very hard on me. You will be holding your baby before you know it and this time will just be a memory.

Thanks all, I have gone ahead and taken baths everyday. Soooo nice. Its been super hot here and a cool bath feels wonderful, esp on sore nipples.







It just getting in there before Behn wants to nurse again that's tricky... yes, I could take him with me... but mommy needs mommy time, YK? And seriously, I only get about 10 minutes between nursings.


----------



## MeditativeMama (Oct 4, 2005)

Taking baths after you give birth is wonderful! It's healthy and healing, both physically and emotionally.

Try making a tea bag with the following herbs: uva ursi, elder flowers, lavender, rose petals, comfrey leaves, calendula. These herbs are VERY healing and are a great complement to your bath water along with the epsom salts!









Try steeping the tea bag in hot water 10 minutes, then pouring the "tea" into a 3-inch sitz bath along with your epsom salts. I did this 3 times a day for the first three days post partum and I healed super-fast! The same tea bag may be used 2-3 times.

Also, add 3 drops lavender and 3 drops cypress essential oils to your peri-bottle each time you use it after going to the bathroom. It might sting just a bit if you tore, but it will tighten up and heal your skin amazingly well, as well as help with hemroids and prevent infections.

Just some herbal-aromatherapy advice that I've learned through certification, and through trying it first-hand! Good luck.









Jennifer


----------

